# Motocaddy M7 Remote



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 3, 2022)

I've had my M7 remote now for a few weeks, and have done a few rounds with it. Before it, I had a Golfstream Revolution for 12 years or so.
For the M7
It folds up quite small and takes up way less space in the boot with the bag.
Being able to send the trolley forward to the next tee or somewhere is a god send on the legs and knees.
Being able to walk without stooping or worrying about kicking the trolleys wheels is great.
It is very stable over terrain.

Against the M7
The remote control isn't the most constant, in that little presses on a direction don't change it much and too long a press has it going zig zag .
It isn't the quietest over hard or rough surfaces as the wheels/tyres are quite hard. I admit the Golfstream had pneumatic tyres, and the difference is night and day.
The gadget station it comes with has already lost one of the fitting screw in end caps.
Using it as a normal leccy trolley I find quite difficult. Whether it's because it has twin motors or DHC, but steering it by the handle is difficult and the trolley stops dead when you cut the power. The trolley does roll well when you move the wheels to free-wheel position, but the Golfstream never needed that.
It doesn't hold a line very well if there is any sort of undulation or gradient other than straight up or down.
It skids when trying to change direction on wet turf, to a point of not turning and just locking 1 wheel up.

Conclusion
Overall, the M7 isn't bad, it just misses the finer points my Golfstream had before. The wheels/tyres could be better with a softer material which would probably help noise and traction, but in the main I like the remote aspect more than my dislikes.....so far anyway.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 3, 2022)

You should consider getting an ICE version instead 😉😂


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 12, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've had my M7 remote now for a few weeks, and have done a few rounds with it. Before it, I had a Golfstream Revolution for 12 years or so.
For the M7
It folds up quite small and takes up way less space in the boot with the bag.
Being able to send the trolley forward to the next tee or somewhere is a god send on the legs and knees.
Being able to walk without stooping or worrying about kicking the trolleys wheels is great.
It is very stable over terrain.

Against the M7
The remote control isn't the most constant, in that little presses on a direction don't change it much and too long a press has it going zig zag .
It isn't the quietest over hard or rough surfaces as the wheels/tyres are quite hard. I admit the Golfstream had pneumatic tyres, and the difference is night and day.
The gadget station it comes with has already lost one of the fitting screw in end caps.
Using it as a normal leccy trolley I find quite difficult. Whether it's because it has twin motors or DHC, but steering it by the handle is difficult and the trolley stops dead when you cut the power. The trolley does roll well when you move the wheels to free-wheel position, but the Golfstream never needed that.
It doesn't hold a line very well if there is any sort of undulation or gradient other than straight up or down.
It skids when trying to change direction on wet turf, to a point of not turning and just locking 1 wheel up.

Conclusion
Overall, the M7 isn't bad, it just misses the finer points my Golfstream had before. The wheels/tyres could be better with a softer material which would probably help noise and traction, but in the main I like the remote aspect more than my dislikes.....so far anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Update:
The trolley struggles to turn when the grass is wet, and even more so when on a gradient With wet grass. Trying to turn when on a reasonable gradient just sees the trolley skid on, with 1 wheel locked..


----------



## KenL (Apr 12, 2022)

Sounds faulty to me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2022)

KenL said:



			Sounds faulty to me.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think so. It holds it's line on  flat and smooth surfaces, even flat fairways..(when I find one)


----------



## casuk (Apr 15, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I've had my M7 remote now for a few weeks, and have done a few rounds with it. Before it, I had a Golfstream Revolution for 12 years or so.
For the M7
It folds up quite small and takes up way less space in the boot with the bag.
Being able to send the trolley forward to the next tee or somewhere is a god send on the legs and knees.
Being able to walk without stooping or worrying about kicking the trolleys wheels is great.
It is very stable over terrain.

Against the M7
The remote control isn't the most constant, in that little presses on a direction don't change it much and too long a press has it going zig zag .
It isn't the quietest over hard or rough surfaces as the wheels/tyres are quite hard. I admit the Golfstream had pneumatic tyres, and the difference is night and day.
The gadget station it comes with has already lost one of the fitting screw in end caps.
Using it as a normal leccy trolley I find quite difficult. Whether it's because it has twin motors or DHC, but steering it by the handle is difficult and the trolley stops dead when you cut the power. The trolley does roll well when you move the wheels to free-wheel position, but the Golfstream never needed that.
It doesn't hold a line very well if there is any sort of undulation or gradient other than straight up or down.
It skids when trying to change direction on wet turf, to a point of not turning and just locking 1 wheel up.

Conclusion
Overall, the M7 isn't bad, it just misses the finer points my Golfstream had before. The wheels/tyres could be better with a softer material which would probably help noise and traction, but in the main I like the remote aspect more than my dislikes.....so far anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Guy I play with has just returned this model after 3 rounds he's still waiting for a refund he's going to get the m5 and go without the remote aspect, he had similar issues to you,


----------



## KenL (Apr 15, 2022)

A remote control trolley just seems so pointless to me. One that doesn't behave even more so.


----------



## goldeneagle (Apr 21, 2022)

not very inviting


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 9, 2022)

Revelation..
So since I've had this trolley, it has been very sharp and quick to turn and very hard to hold a straight line over any sort of cross gradient, to the point of constantly having to press a turn button to try and keep it running straight.....but today I made a discovery.
The upper bag support has 2 settings......the normal and a second that needs you to press the spring loaded stopper in which allows the top bag support to sit lower, by all of 5 mm or so at the frame. What this has done, is to alter the CoG with the bag on it which now means the trolley runs so much better in a straight line, needing much less input when crossing gradients.
Oh how much nicer the trolley is now and how happy I felt.
I can't see it in the instructions though, so  take note
I love this trolley now


----------

